# How concerned should I be with this?



## campybk (Oct 20, 2002)

While partially disassembling my C40 tonight, I noticed this crack under the fork crown. It appears to be in the clear coat only. There doesn’t appear to be carbon under the clear coat directly under the steer tube. It looks like there is some sort of epoxy which fills the hole which was then clear coated over. Is anyone out there familiar enough with the Colnago Star fork’s construction to know if I should be concerned with this? Here is a picture of the area with red arrows pointing to the crack. Thanks.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Kinda hard to determine from the picture.*

It's best to be hands on,to determine the degree of damage with these things.How often have you checked your fork?I'm just curious if it had always been there.Colnago forks are pretty thick,especially in that area in question and It would have to be a pretty deep crack for me to feel skiddish in riding the fork.

I say just keep a running check on it and make sure it doesn't get any bigger before having to send it off for warranty.


----------



## campybk (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks Spindawg. I have only owned the bike for about a month. I got it from a riding buddy who had taken good care of it. I know it has never been wrecked. At 190 lbs., I am about 40 lbs. heavier than he is. At my weight, parts breakage is always in the back of my mind. 
You cannot see any of the carbon weave through the clear coat in the area of the crack, leading me to believe that the clear coat is very thick. Like it is being used as a filler. Which would also make it prone to cracking. Thanks again Spindawg, the Geo/Dream looks great. I am looking forward to seeing it completed. Perhaps I will post a pic of my C40 tonight.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*I agree with Spindawg*



campybk said:


> You cannot see any of the carbon weave through the clear coat in the area of the crack, leading me to believe that the clear coat is very thick.


It's most likely a scratch in the clearcoat from road debris. One of the thing (other than it's looks) that most impressed me when I bought me C50 with the Star Carbon fork was it's bulletproof design. It's literally the most OVERBUILT fork I've ever seen, and I like that. After comparing the Star to the fork on my Giant TCR. . I was a bit afraid to ride the TCR.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Is it a SCRATCH or CRACK???*

It's really hard to imagine clear coat having a crack? Are you sure it is not a scratch (with material removed from the fork by other hard object)? If it's scratch I wouldn't worry about it.



campybk said:


> While partially disassembling my C40 tonight, I noticed this crack under the fork crown. It appears to be in the clear coat only. There doesn’t appear to be carbon under the clear coat directly under the steer tube. It looks like there is some sort of epoxy which fills the hole which was then clear coated over. Is anyone out there familiar enough with the Colnago Star fork’s construction to know if I should be concerned with this? Here is a picture of the area with red arrows pointing to the crack. Thanks.


----------



## campybk (Oct 20, 2002)

I showed the "crack" to my bike mechanic today. It is an imperfection in the clay used to smooth out the area where the steering tube is pressed into the lower section of the fork. The fork is then clear coated. Nothing to be concerned with thank goodness. Here's a pic of the bike.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Mm... looks like my bike has a twin brother.*

Nice bici. 



campybk said:


> I showed the "crack" to my bike mechanic today. It is an imperfection in the clay used to smooth out the area where the steering tube is pressed into the lower section of the fork. The fork is then clear coated. Nothing to be concerned with thank goodness. Here's a pic of the bike.


----------

